# weight vs pony ?



## Fellpony (Sep 9, 2011)

I ride a 13.2hh Fell pony as my main ride, we do allsorts together she is 13 years old so fully mature. I am 5 ft 6 and weigh 224lbs

We walk ,trot,canter and now learning to jump just tiny tiny jumps but she is can easily manage my weight I want to do Le Trec next year when I have lost more weight and lower level long distance rides , I am enclosing the link to my latest thread you can see lots of piccies on it.

Good luck and enjoy your pony :lol: My mare also mean the world to me and I would never hurt her :lol:

We are UK based Curvy Cowgirl but your right we do rock 

http://www.horseforum.com/plus-sized-riders/playing-mz-eva-diva-lots-piccies-134888/


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

I'm assuming you mean 13 1/2 hands or 13.2? There are only 4 inches to a hand. After 13.3 hands it would be 14. 

Anywho. You say she is stocky, but stocky isn't exactly a specific thing. Stocky to one might mean like a draft horse and to another plump. What does she weigh? How old is she?

A picture would be helpful so we could see her build and what her legs look like. If she's older, such as over 5 and done growing, I don't think you'll hurt her riding her, even with a saddle. Guessing she's probably around 900 to 1000 lbs, and you and a saddle would be maybe 200 lbs, that's in the range for her, 20 to 25% of her weight. Maybe not for an all day ride but for some short and easy rides.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## afatgirlafathorse (Feb 21, 2012)

usandpets said:


> I'm assuming you mean 13 1/2 hands or 13.2? There are only 4 inches to a hand. After 13.3 hands it would be 14.
> 
> Anywho. You say she is stocky, but stocky isn't exactly a specific thing. Stocky to one might mean like a draft horse and to another plump. What does she weigh? How old is she?
> 
> ...


This!

And in fact, I would recommend a saddle instead of bareback even if you are concerned about the extra weight (could always look at a Wintec or something else lightweight). IMHO a properly fitting saddle will always trump bareback for a heavier rider as it will more evenly distribute your weight across the back.


----------



## sheenaschlytter (Aug 10, 2012)

this is my six year old on her. She is 8 yrs and yes 13.3 sorry :?. I feel like Im posting to may pics lol. but I am not yet allowed to ride since I had surgery but two more weeks and Ill have to see how she does with me. She is a little over weight as am I. I was told she is 950 lbs when I got her but I think she has lost a little I hope. As for the pis what do you think I am 5'1 and 150 ish


----------



## afatgirlafathorse (Feb 21, 2012)

I would think you should be fine... give it a shot and see. (OMG she is cute as a button and doesn't your daughter look pleased?!)


----------



## sheenaschlytter (Aug 10, 2012)

Yes my daughter is very very happy with her and I could not ask for a better first pony.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

She looks like she could haul you around all day and all night too. I wouldn't worry about the weight. Besides, if you start riding often, even if you don't lose an ounce you'll muscle up and that rides lighter too.


----------



## kccjer (Jul 20, 2012)

I am 5'10" and over 200 pounds. I rode a 14H horse/pony for years. Granted, I was around 175 most of that time. Even after I hit the 250 mark I rode her. She was a fairly fineboned horse and certainly not over 800 pounds in weight. She could and would carry me all day if she needed to. We actually spent an entire day chasing after some cattle that got out (at my highest weight I might add).....her nose was dragging the ground when we headed home, but mine was right there with her. Horses are sturdier than people give them credit for and you should be able to actually ride this one, especially since she is fully mature. I wouldn't worry about the weight issue. Oh, and try out a wintech saddle before you buy one....I tried one and it made my back hurt so bad that after 2 miles I ditched it and rode home bareback.


----------

